# Stevens vs. Cube



## brmpfl (10. November 2008)

Moin,

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und mein Kurzer wünscht sich ein größeres MTB (24 Zoll), das sein jetziges (20 Zoll) zu klein geworden ist.

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB, sind unsere Favoriten bisher das Cube Team Kid 240 und das Stevens Team M 24.
Beim Stevens haben wir die Wahl zwischen dem 2008er und dem 2009er Modell.

Ist der Unterschied vom Cube zum Stevens wirklich 100 Wert?
Wäre beim Stevens eher Modell 08 oder Modell 09 (+50) zu bevorzugen?



P.S.:
Weshalb stellen sich die Dealer, obwohl sie Vertragshändler von gefühlten 1000 Herstellern sind, max. eines der Kinder-MTB's in den Laden und faseln was von "Keine Nachfrage"? 
Mittlerweile hat so ziemlich jeder Hersteller sowas im Programm und die machen das mit Sicherheit nicht, weil sie so kinderlieb sind, sondern weil ganz offensichtlich doch eine Nachfrage da ist....


----------



## schuh074 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das kann ich auch nicht verstehen ,überall liest das die leute bike für ihre kids suchen ,aber die händler ......

aber vlt liegt es auchdaran das viele die bikes untereinander weiter geben??
apropro weitergeben was machst du mit dem zu klein gewordenen 20"?

mfg daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (12. Januar 2009)

verkaufen


----------



## schuh074 (12. Januar 2009)

ok ,sag mal an.

was für ein bike und wieviel.


----------



## brmpfl (13. Januar 2009)

Specialized HotRock, keine 2 Jahre alt.
Preis: ?

Kannst ja ein Angebot machen. ...per PN


----------



## specialist (14. März 2009)

Servus, bin jetzt auch beim Team M hängen geblieben. Kannst Du mir erzählen wie die Geschichte ausging? Welches Bike hast Du gekauft und seit ihr zufrieden? 
Grüsse specialist


----------



## brmpfl (24. März 2009)

Moin,

wir bzw. der Weihnachtsmann, hat sich entschieden, das Stevens zu schenken 

Getestet hat wir zuvor mehrere Modelle, so u.A. das erwähnte Cube.

Auf dem Stevens hat sich mein Kurzer auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt.
Bisher sind wir bzw. ist er mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings habe ich als eine der ersten Massnahmen die Reifen gewechselt (SmartSam). Gewichstmäßig hat das zwar so gut wie nichts gebracht, allerdings geniesst er jetzt den Komfort breiterer Reifen.

Den höheren Preis für das Stevens haben wir bisher zu keinem Zeitpunkt bereut.


----------



## specialist (24. März 2009)

Okay, was wiegt den der Kurze, musstet ihr an der Gabel schon was machen, wie spricht die denn an?

Grüsse specialist


----------



## brmpfl (25. März 2009)

Hmm, was wiegt er?
Ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung. 
Ich schätze, so um die 30kg.

An der Gabel habe ich nichts gemacht und habe das z.Zt. auch nicht vor.
Bei den getesteten Beiks war das m.E. die Gabel mit dem besten Ansprechverhalten.
Solange keine Klagen kommen bzw. ich beim Fahrverhalten wegen der Gabel keine gravierenden Mißstände erkenne, bleibt die im Originalzustand.


----------



## specialist (25. März 2009)

Merci, dann warten wir mal auf den Osterhasen...


----------



## czippi (26. März 2009)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Hmm, was wiegt er?
> Ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung.
> Ich schätze, so um die 30kg.
> 
> ...



Gabeltuningvorschlag: damit`s federt und eventuell ein klitzekleines bißchen Negativfederweg vorhanden ist: nimm auf einer Seite die Stahlfeder heraus. Hab ich bei einer RST Omni gemacht und jetzt (Elastomere) bei einer alten RockShox Judy. haben auch schon mehrere Leute vor mir gemacht

Grüße, Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (31. März 2009)

Moin,

da sich meine Tochter entschieden hat, das zu klein gewordene Hotrock meines Sohnes zu übernehmen, wollte ich beim Hotrock sowieso an der Gabel fummeln...
Ist ja hoffentlich kein irreversibler Vorgang 

Gibt's dazu sowas wie eine Anleitung für DAU's?






czippi schrieb:


> Gabeltuningvorschlag: damit`s federt und eventuell ein klitzekleines bißchen Negativfederweg vorhanden ist: nimm auf einer Seite die Stahlfeder heraus. Hab ich bei einer RST Omni gemacht und jetzt (Elastomere) bei einer alten RockShox Judy. haben auch schon mehrere Leute vor mir gemacht
> 
> Grüße, Micha


----------



## specialist (31. März 2009)

Bei Paul Lange gibts den PDf download. Ich wollte einen Link setzten-funktioniert aber nicht.


----------



## czippi (31. März 2009)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da sich meine Tochter entschieden hat, das zu klein gewordene Hotrock meines Sohnes zu übernehmen, wollte ich beim Hotrock sowieso an der Gabel fummeln...
> Ist ja hoffentlich kein irreversibler Vorgang
> ...



Hi,
da kannst Du echt nichts falsch machen. Schraub die Schrauben los, die an der Gabel sind und  nimm die Federn raus. Alles saubermachen, neu fetten und nur auf einer Seite die Feder wieder montieren.
Bei meienr RST Omni waren drin: Feder, Federhalter mit Gewinde für die unten/aussenliegende M6er Inbusschraube und ein Gummianschlagpuffer.
Ist auch für DAU`s kein Problem 
Gruß, Micha


----------

